# Has anyone ever bought a horse from an AUCTION?



## poultrygirl (Sep 11, 2010)

I used to go (when they still held it before they went out of business) to "Grumpy Dave's Horse Auction" an hour drive from where I live, for years with my family. And we acquired our fair share of lemons and diamonds that were rough from there. In fact, the mustang lawn ordiment I was feeding an hour ago was bought as a 2 year old at that sale.
Anyways, I always knew there was a "kill buyer" there from the wild animal park, who bought sick or cheap horses to feed the...well to feed the big cats 
Anyways, now that I've been looking for a horse for a while, and not finding too much..Somehow I accidently stumbled across pix from a kill auction. I don't know...*DO WE HAVE ANY PREDOMINANTLY KILL AUCTIONS in AZ? WHEN ARE THEY HELD?*
From the look of it, not all the horses are sick, and many really could live out a good life if they just got a second chance. Alot look like they're TBs offtracks that didnt place well. One auction even had a Secretariat greatgrand daughter...Potentially being sold as meat! _AWEFUL!!!!!!!!!! %$& _
My question...What breeds are usually at these auctions? how do they work? How much do they go for? Has ANYONE EVER GOT A HORSE FROM ONE OF THOSE AUCTIONS? 
ARE THERE ANY COMING UP THAT YOU KNOW OF?
I figure it's worth a look to safe one's life.


----------



## coffeeaddict (Jun 18, 2010)

I got the horse in my avatar from an Auction in NJ. She was untrained, but sweet. I paid $450 total for her. She would have gone to the slaughter house otherwise since she didn't sell at the auction and ended up in the kill pen. 

I love her and I'm not sorry I did it, but the next horse I get I will do things differently. I didn't get a chance to ride Cookie before I bought her, I knew nothing about her temperament or previous training. I bought her sight unseen. While things worked out good for us, next time I will probably go with a private sale so I know full well what I'm getting into. 

Unless you are able to ride the horse at the auction and get some info on his/her training, behavior etc. I would be careful. Lots of great horses at auctions but lots of projects too. (unless you want a project, then go for it)


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

First horse - Best Kasenerio . 6 year old thoroughbred . $300.
Second horse - Count My Strides . 10 year old Mustang . $650.
Third horse - Dainty Little Dream . 12 year old Arab x Welsh . $350.

I bought all of these babies from an auction


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Rain - my Appy - $470










Willow - Haflinger/Shetland


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Horses that I bought at auction:

$600 Dallas-Palomino QH








(This one was back when horses were selling good)
$1100 Rocky-Registered Paint Gelding








$275- Piper-Registered QH Filly









I like going to auctions. I like the thrill of it all.


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

Yep kill auctions go down all the time. The just ship to canada now. 
Here is a link to a resuce that buys from the kill pen the tries to place the horses before the get shipped of to...you know where.
Camelot Feed Lot - Helping Hearts Equine Rescue


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

I've bought or helped buy around 10 horses/ponies from auctions. Only one was mine, the others I bought for the stable I work at or a friend. I love to go even if I don't buy anything. The ones bought for the stable end up being trail horses for tourists. So far, no duds. 
Before we'd buy a horse for almost a grand, and good pony was around $300-$400. Now a good horse is around $400-$500, and a pony is around $100. 
You could find just about any breed at an auction. Around here most of them are Paints, QHs, Appys, Drafts, OTTBs, OTSBs, Arabs, TWHs (or anything gaited), Mules, and just mutts. Gaited horses, Mules, and OTSBs are very popular around here I have found. 
The Black Friday sale is coming up, but that's in Shipshewana, Indiana.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

We don't have "kill auctions" as such in the UK. The meat man is at most sales though.

I've bought loads of horses from Beeston horse market.
Harvey: £250








Pride: £800








Ally: £1200









I've also had Squeak a lovely little grey arab x connie who was a total saint.
I did pick up a beeston beestie once though, a purebred section D who was an angel untill the drugs wore off, then he became a monster and we tried everything, a couple of proffessionals tried everything, in the end we had him shot as he was dangerous.


----------



## JennKzoo (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm so glad someone posted this. A friend of mine has invited me to go to Shipshewana Indiana next friday. But she is very very knowledgeable and has gone to auctions all her life. But I was still wondering if its a good place to buy. Great thread.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

If you have the knowlege, experiance and are willing to take the risk that you might buy something that is doped to the eyeballs then you they can be good places to get horses.


----------



## poultrygirl (Sep 11, 2010)

faye said:


> I did pick up a beeston beestie once though, a purebred section D who was an angel untill the drugs wore off, then he became a monster and we tried everything, a couple of proffessionals tried everything, in the end we had him shot as he was dangerous.


 THAT'S SCARY! 
I know how to tell a drugged one now: enough time spend watchin grumpy dave horses. We took home a drugged one once..she wasnt a bad pony, just not what we bought, ya know? Anyhow, I know how to spot a drugged one now, i just wondered if the kill auctions still existed, and if there were any in az.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

This horse was hell bent on killing someone, it put several people in hospital with some horrific injuries. It took 4 people to get a head collar on it, 2 to distract it, 1 to get a headcollar on it and one person on hand to phone an ambulance. Leading it from stable to field required several people and full body armour probably would have been a good idea.

My mother is extremely experienced with rescue horses, abused horses and generaly nasty horses but this horse took chunks out of her, It was out to kill someone.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

JennKzoo said:


> I'm so glad someone posted this. A friend of mine has invited me to go to Shipshewana Indiana next friday. But she is very very knowledgeable and has gone to auctions all her life. But I was still wondering if its a good place to buy. Great thread.



One of these days we should have a meet-up at the Shipshewana Auction. Just show up with your username on your shirt or something. I know quite a few people on here have mentioned going there. It would be so cool to meet everyone from this area!


----------



## poultrygirl (Sep 11, 2010)

faye said:


> It was out to kill someone.


I've seen two like that in my short life time. One was a paint we had who just wanted to hurt someone. You could see it. And he'd wait til u weren't suspecting anything. Mean, mean horse. Beautiful but stubborn and cross all the time. Oh...by the way...we sold him...at an auction :-| And we did inform the auction goers how he was. He was APHA registered though and brought a decent sum of money and didnt go to a kill buyer. So whereever he is, hes off causing someone hospital bills but not dead.
I just wonder what makes them get that way. 


BY THE WAY...THIS "SHIPSHENUEWA" OR WHATEVER AUCTION..WHERE IS IT IN INDIANA? YOU SAID IT'S THE WEEKEND AFTER THANKSGIVING? LIKE THE DAY ALL THE WEIRDOS WANT TO STAMPEDE IN WAL-MART (I hate shopping and crowds)? I may be in northern Kentucky or Ohio visiting family for thanksgiving...Maybeif it's its not too far north in IN I could drive up too!


----------



## JennKzoo (Sep 23, 2010)

That would be neat. I might be there on the 22nd. My friend said the Friday after Thanksgiving is a nightmare and she doesn't even bother. I believe she is going with a relative to sell some saddlebreds or something. But, she'll be coming back empty LOL.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

We decided to have him PTS rather then risk our reputations or risk him killing someone.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

JennKzoo said:


> That would be neat. I might be there on the 22nd. My friend said the Friday after Thanksgiving is a nightmare and she doesn't even bother. I believe she is going with a relative to sell some saddlebreds or something. But, she'll be coming back empty LOL.


I'll be there that day. The BO of where I work wants to sell one of her horses. I'm trying to convince her not to though... :? I've sold two other horses through that auction, not by choice though. I still feel bad about it. I hate not knowing where they ended up!


----------



## poultrygirl (Sep 11, 2010)

faye said:


> We decided to have him PTS rather then risk our reputations or risk him killing someone.


 Sometimes you just gotta do it. Which I know I sound awful for saying. Ours wasnt dangerous from the ground (unless you were the farrier..He was just mean to the point of needing a experienced rider who was ready for him. Not the newbies that had him for trail riding .


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Whitetrash and JennKzoo - We need to meet up! Indyhorse and I will be there that day as well!


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

poultrygirl said:


> BY THE WAY...THIS "SHIPSHENUEWA" OR WHATEVER AUCTION..WHERE IS IT IN INDIANA? YOU SAID IT'S THE WEEKEND AFTER THANKSGIVING? LIKE THE DAY ALL THE WEIRDOS WANT TO STAMPEDE IN WAL-MART (I hate shopping and crowds)? I may be in northern Kentucky or Ohio visiting family for thanksgiving...Maybeif it's its not too far north in IN I could drive up too!



It's in Shipshewana, Indiana. It's the day after Thanksgiving, on Black Friday. You can look it up on Google, but it's way up north. It's an hour and a half from where I live in Michigan City, and that's about 73 miles away.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Amarea said:


> Whitetrash and JennKzoo - We need to meet up! Indyhorse and I will be there that day as well!



Awesome! If I'm not wearing a shirt with my username on it than just look for the tall, skinny brunette who may or may not be wearing a carhartt bib.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

LOL do you know how many tall skinny brunettes will be there? a lot LOL


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Amarea said:


> LOL do you know how many tall skinny brunettes will be there? a lot LOL



True haha
Maybe I'll just wear a name tag... Sounds a lot easier than making a shirt.
Plus I don't feel like freezing my butt off. It's always freakin' windy over there! *shivers*


----------



## Althena (Sep 15, 2010)

whitetrashwarmblood said:


> The Black Friday sale is coming up, but that's in Shipshewana, Indiana.


I have been to the Shipshi Auction since I was tiny. Everything under the sun is there from green and nasty to papered and broke to the hilt.. We have gotten close to 10 horses from there and only 1 or 2 were bad purchases. However, we also know what to look for so we check over any horse we are interested very carefully. People like to drug horses at auctions. If their eyes look lethargic or they just seem un-attentive, they are likely drugged. The best thing to do is go around the barns and really look at the horses. IF the owner or person with info on the horse is there, try to ride the horse. Look at their feet and teeth. Make sure their gums are a healthy shade of pink. At Shipshi now the meat buyers bid numbers are 1 and 5, so find out what number the meat buyers have if you can. The 5 guy also deals, he will try to resell some of the good stock he gets. If a horse that you like goes for meat, talk to him at the end, most of the time, you can buy the horse from them at cost. And if what the person says to you sounds far fetched or does not seem to match up with the animal in some way, BE VERY CAUTIOUS!!! Some dealers will tell you anything just to make a good sale in the ring.
I do not see auctions as bad places, you just gotta watch out for the people that do lie and really take some time with the horse before you bid, just try not to let other people see you messing with one you are really interested in. You have to be sneaky so as not to alert everyone else to the rare gem you find. You wanna be covert in checking things out. Make it LOOK like you are interested in another horse. If people see you messing around with one horse they will bid on that one. But at the same time, you should try to quietly mess with the one you like so you know if you like it without 100 other people seeing the same good qualities.

Hope this helps


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

The problem is that not only do you run the risk of getting something that has been doped but you also run the risk of buying something that has been buted up to the eyeballs to make it look sound. That one is more difficult to spot.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

faye said:


> The problem is that not only do you run the risk of getting something that has been doped but you also run the risk of buying something that has been buted up to the eyeballs to make it look sound. That one is more difficult to spot.


PRECISELY! You HAVE to go to the auction a cynic. Sad way to be about it, but a lot of times auctions can show you the worst side of humanity. Go there LOOKING for a problem on every horse. Go there assuming everyone is lying to you, and assuming every horse has a REASON for being there, either behavioral or health/soundness-related. Try to find the problem, and then decide if it's something that can be dealt with. Generally I don't go out of my way to talk to sellers, because I pretty much expect to be lied to anyways. I let the horse's shape "tell" me the story. My view on it is, if you are not willing to take on a PROJECT, invest time and $$ well beyond the purchase price, then auctions are to be avoided. Very, *very* rarely is it you can find a horse at an auction with no problems at all.


JenKzoo and WTW, Amarea and I will be at Shipsy friday - hope to see you there! I'm a tall blond and my hair will be in a ponytail. I'll probably be wearing a big heavy brown coat with bits of hay permanently imbedded to it :lol:


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

The only way to come close to winning at an auction is to be a regular and know the regular sellers. I know a few of the sellers at the auction I go to on the 2nd Sat nite of the month and if I see a horse I like, I can usually rely on one of them to give me the straight talk on the seller - unless it's a private person then it's best to be very very careful and try to get a read on the horse and the seller.

It is no place for a 1st timer, or an experienced buy, to buy on their own. There are all sorts of tricks. Sometimes an auctioneer, if they are friendly with the seller, will "run the numbers". You may find yourself bidding against an empty seat or thin air, thinking someone else wants that horse.

You stand a better chance at a catalog sale but not necessarily. The "once a month" type of sale brings out all sorts of horses and buyers. It can be quite entertaining. As my wife sometimes says "amazing what you see when you haven't got a gun".


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

my auction fine....$7.50, haven't had a problem yet


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

KANSAS_TWISTER said:


> my auction fine....$7.50, haven't had a problem yet



Wow! 
The cheapest I ever got was $25, but that was for a mini that fell over a few times in the ring.


----------



## Althena (Sep 15, 2010)

iridehorses said:


> The only way to come close to winning at an auction is to be a regular and know the regular sellers.


Totally agree with you there. And even worse is selling a horse at an auction and having never been to one before. One of our sweetest buys was a 4 yr old bay and white saddlebred cross. The guy had to sell her due to his health and was told that Shipshi was "THE place". She was also our most expensive buy, I think we paid $600 for her. I have sometimes helped these type of people sell there horses. There was a great mare that due to me riding her in the ring went for probably $200 more then she would have without a rider. Our papered stallion was $140 I think. Ponies are generally the highest in price but not always. 

I will be at the Black Friday sale if any of you others will be there. have a couple to take and no one seems interested in them on craigslist


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Mom and I have gotten a few young horses from auctions back in MN...the auctions we went to were predominantly livestock oriented, so there were LOTS of kill buyers there. The lowest price we paid for a horse there was 10 bucks! It was a reg'd QH, and really nice build! I think if you know what you are looking for in a horse, you can find decent ones there; I don't believe the garbage that some people say that there are only 'trash' horses there...not true. You just have to know what to look for. And I prefer to buy young horses (under 1 yr) as you're pretty much guarenteed an 'unbroke' mind, with little handling, so less bad training.


----------



## poultrygirl (Sep 11, 2010)

So *WHAT BREEDS are typically there? *How many horses? Are there usually any arabs :shock:
I just talked to my mom..It's looking like we will be back in Ohio for thanksgiving (No college for a 6 days of wonderful vacation? Oh yes thanksgiving please come! haha?) . I calculated and it's like a 180 mile or so drive to Shipshewana (like that name. Fun to say. haha). So if we're there we'll either borrow Grandpa's truck or rent a car and come up. 
If I come...would anybody experienced be willing to help me look/evaluate horses? 
*How much does a horse typically go for at Shipshewana? (when I say horse, I'm being vague but I really mean something with training, and no apparent lameness). *


----------



## JennKzoo (Sep 23, 2010)

Althena, which ones are yours on craigslist (and are you on the MI southwest CR or Southbend)?


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

poultrygirl said:


> So *WHAT BREEDS are typically there? *How many horses? Are there usually any arabs :shock:
> I just talked to my mom..It's looking like we will be back in Ohio for thanksgiving (No college for a 6 days of wonderful vacation? Oh yes thanksgiving please come! haha?) . I calculated and it's like a 180 mile or so drive to Shipshewana (like that name. Fun to say. haha). So if we're there we'll either borrow Grandpa's truck or rent a car and come up.
> If I come...would anybody experienced be willing to help me look/evaluate horses?
> *How much does a horse typically go for at Shipshewana? (when I say horse, I'm being vague but I really mean something with training, and no apparent lameness). *


Like I said, QHs, Paints, Appys, Gaited horses, Arabs, OTSBs, and Mules you will definitely see there. 

Price wise, it honestly depends. The last horse we bought there was a Standardbred gelding. He's about 6-8 y/o, broke to drive, he's a big healthy boy, and was everyone's favorite. We wanted him, bought him for $425. His name is Rex. It was a regular Friday sale, and there was probably 30 horses there. At a Black Friday sale, there will probably anywhere from 100-200 maybe more. I haven't been to a big sale for almost a year. He turned out great. We bought him last April and two months later he was already a trail horse for customers.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

I went to one in August and there were registered QH's that went for $200, an Arab that went for $225, a leopard spotted POA that sold for $10, I bought my Appy for $470, APHA paints for $300, TWH yearling for $225, etc. The most expensive one was a Suffolk Punch cross that was STUNNING but was almost certainly drugged. It went for $1550. Mind you this was on a normal Friday sale.


----------



## Althena (Sep 15, 2010)

Last years Black Friday sale had two pony rings with close to 200 ponies. The horse ring was smaller and most were cheaper then the ponies. It was crazy to see the dead broke, papered, show type horses going for $500 when the mean, grade, unbroke ponies went for $800 and up. No telling what will be there this year but in the couple weeks I have been there this year at regular Friday sales, they were right in there with the big sale. 

Arabs are almost ALWAYS there. They go DIRT cheap... I got a yearling filly with papers for $150. And that was September of 2001, BEFORE horse prices dropped drastically there. And I do not mind looking at any horse you are interested in. I will even hop on most of the stock there. I almost always see a horse standing by itself or next to crazies and after a few minutes of getting to know the horse, I will slide onto its back. I have even ridden some that had no owner in the back lane with just the halter and lead. Not that there will be many horses without their sellers at the black friday sale but it could happen.

I will have to repost my ad on Cragslist. Its in the SW Mich cause it actually covers a bigger distance, I found my 5 month filly from down by Ft Wayne by searching the SW Mich. area. The ad lists several ponies for sale. We sold one the first day but there are two others plus I believe we are thinking of looking for a home for a QH gelding that USED to run barrels. He was donated to a camp and we ended up with him. My mom rides him, she got dumped a few times, and after about 5 years, he FINALLY did a flat footed walk while on a trail ride. He still acts up if the other riders leave him behind but his mind has gotten WAY better. The reason we are looking for a home for him is, I started training other peoples horses and he gets picky about other geldings coming into the herd. If the gelding acts studdish then Cody chases and tries to run him relentlessly away. This wont work very well when I have show horses staying for training so we are going to have to part with him. We have 3 other geldings that he shares the herd with but a couple others that have come in, have not been welcome.


----------



## poultrygirl (Sep 11, 2010)

Althena said:


> Last years Black Friday sale had two pony rings with close to 200 ponies. The horse ring was smaller and most were cheaper then the ponies. It was crazy to see the dead broke, papered, show type horses going for $500 when the mean, grade, unbroke ponies went for $800 and up.
> Arabs are almost ALWAYS there. They go DIRT cheap... I got a yearling filly with papers for $150. And that was September of 2001, BEFORE horse prices dropped drastically there. And I do not mind looking at any horse you are interested in. I will even hop on most of the stock there. I almost always see a horse standing by itself or next to crazies and after a few minutes of getting to know the horse, I will slide onto its back. I have even ridden some that had no owner in the back lane with just the halter and lead. Not that there will be many horses without their sellers at the black friday sale but it could happen. .


 THANK YOU! YOU ARE AWESOME! And I definitely want an arab or arab cross..So Im crossing my fingers some are there.
I made the mistake of watching a youtube video on horse slaughter yesterday between classes.  I've never felt like such a weakling! I mean, I raised a market steer for 4-H and watched him get loaded on the truck headed to slaughter. I butchered a turkey last month all by my selfe...But watching that video about slaughtering people's PETS all because they were cheap and some guy's out to make a dollar on their carcasses? AWFUL! :evil:I feel even more than ever buying something from an auction would be a better contribution than buying someone's horse off of craigslist. If we see something I like, I need all the opinions I can get on if it's a good one to bid on. I really appreciate the input.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

There are several Arabs for sale in our area for just a few hundred bucks. I know a lady who has one for sale. How are you going to get it back to AZ? Are you going to drive it back or pay to have it transported?


----------



## Althena (Sep 15, 2010)

poultrygirl said:


> THANK YOU! YOU ARE AWESOME! And I definitely want an arab or arab cross..So Im crossing my fingers some are there.
> I made the mistake of watching a youtube video on horse slaughter yesterday between classes.


Hey, no problem. Even though open horse auctions like Shipshewana can be depressing, I have always found sort of a peace there... Sooo many horses and they all have a story. And things have changed there, they are a little more respectable then they used to be. Used to be, any horse that didn't go to a home was treated very badly by the boys that worked there. Now, they almost treat every horse like it has feelings. 
Its to bad you weren't around 5 months ago, my mom ended up taking one of our arab mares to the sale. She was green but she was troublesome in her youth and we let her go for a few years plus she had a foal. When we finally decided it was time for her to be broke, she had settled down some. She was a nice bay mare out of Ali Dawn ( allbreedpedigree.com/alli+dawn ). I cant remember her sires name but we ended up getting her mom a few months after we got her. She was a good mom and she was pretty solid minded herself once she got past her goofy years. 

There will no doubt be Arabs and Arab crosses at the sale and they will be the cheapest. I cannot tell you what the prices will be as each year, the black friday sale has surprising prices but I can tell you that Arabs are the cheap ones... Kinda sad. If they were more valuable, that is all I would have... As it is, I have turned into a paint owner and start showing in December.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

When I was looking to buy a horse I went to my local auction every Mon where there are hundreds of horses each week. I decided I am not the right person to buy from an auction, even though you can get a bargain. I am not strong enough to turn around a horse and put it back in the auction the following week when I find out if there is something wrong, and I cannot afford more than one horse. 
So I bought privately and paid 3x more, but had it on a weeks trial so I could get him vet checked.


----------



## Althena (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey PoultryGirl, I was just wanting to check up with you and see if you were still planning on coming to the black Friday sale in Indiana. If so, please give as detailed as possible list of what you are looking for as far as training. That will help me when I help you find and look at horses. I have three horses that I am helping to sell so depending on when they go in will allot how much of the day I can help you. I will be there bright and early (around 8 or 9 am).


----------



## poultrygirl (Sep 11, 2010)

Althena said:


> Hey PoultryGirl, I was just wanting to check up with you and see if you were still planning on coming to the black Friday sale in Indiana. If so, please give as detailed as possible list of what you are looking for as far as training. That will help me when I help you find and look at horses. I have three horses that I am helping to sell so depending on when they go in will allot how much of the day I can help you. I will be there bright and early (around 8 or 9 am).


Hey Althena I am still planning on going (I cant give a 100% for certain til I'm actually there. Travel plans are still up in the air.)
But If I'm going to be there I will for sure let you know a few days prior to auction.
And as far as training, something with either a really willing attitude or sound sane and honest. I'm not an advanced rider and I need something well broke. Doesn't have to be a dead head or quirk free, but broke is a must.
I have my heart set on a arab but I guess will see. The right horse might be a different breed. I dont know til i see it ya know?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Amarea and I went again today, and brought two more home from Shipsy. Both kill pen horses, we'll see how they turn out. Yearling mule molly and 12 y.o. leopard appy mare. Also got to meet up with fellow HFer JenKzoo there - it was great meeting you Jen!

The two new kiddos:


----------



## poultrygirl (Sep 11, 2010)

FLASHY APPY! My shallow side says I wouldnt say no to an appy that looked like that, even if I knew it was stupidly impractical. Haha. Let's grapht an arab head, onto an appy color pattern..and voila! Okay, I'm just joking, but they're gorgeous! Do you have any clue about their pasts/training? Congrats on the win!


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Nope. No clue, but that's typical with auctions and even more typical of kill pens. There was another one just like her in the same kill pen and another one that ran through the ring but I don't know what he went for.


----------



## poultrygirl (Sep 11, 2010)

So you have no idea if she's broke? I guess it's just kind of a hit/miss kind of deal, huh? How much was the appy? I can't believe someone would throw them away like that


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

The kill pen horses tend to run under $400 with the exception of the draft horses. As long as they aren't injured, the drafts tend to run about $500-700. 

Almost all of the horses there are hit or miss. Even the ones being sent through the ring. Unless the owner is right there or they have them saddled, it's best guess.


----------



## poultrygirl (Sep 11, 2010)

So why did you pick the appy? Is there something that just stood out to you? Just curious when they're all slumped together how you pick one that stands out


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

The appy caught my eye because, apart from the uber-long back, she appeared to have pretty decent conformation. I mean, she has loud color, but there was another leopard in there too I didn't have to look twice at. Karma's real skinny, but she's not starved. Her feet aren't great, but we've seen much, much worse go through there. She mostly just stood still and tried to avoid confrontation with the horses roiling around her, and when I climbed the fence she was happy to let me handle her as much as I could reach. I poked her on all reachable body parts and she wasn't flinchy. She was in the age range we were looking for, and she seems calm and level headed. Picking out of a whole lot of horses in the kill pens, that's about the best you can do!


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

We usually will scope the kill pens and see what's in there and if we see one that has potential, Indy usually tries to at least get an idea of age by checking their teeth. We don't look typically for color but rather temperament. I could care less if the horse I have is butt ugly as long as it has a good demeanor.

The kill pens were so tightly packed today that we went on the back side of them to see what we couldn't see from the front and she was back there, pinned against the back wall with her buddy. Her buddy had a GREAT temperament but was really young (around 4). At Shipse, they run the kill pen horses through an aisle. People stand on both sides of the aisle and bid. Karma was ran into the aisle with the other leopard appy and what they do is bid until they get a sale and then the winner picks which of the 2 horses they want. I was NOT the winning bidder the first time but lucky for me, they picked the other one.


----------



## Althena (Sep 15, 2010)

I would have gone with my mom yesterday but I had to work at 3 as usual and did not feel up to racing down in the morning just to race back to Niles. Were there many in the regular ring? I know most people are saving their stock for the big sale but it sounds like it was a pretty decent turnout for kill horses.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

There was a decent amount in the sale ring. I noticed far more horses that had owners present and riding them around the sale barn than are usually there. Typically there are roughly 5 horses that are tacked and openly being ridden around. Yesterday there were 10+. I also noticed there were more colored horses this time. Being in the middle of Amish country, you get a TON of bays. Yesterday there were just a few. There were Palominos, Paints, Leopard spots, Buckskins, etc. There were also a TON of Donkeys! I've not seen that many Donkeys up there before! Plus the Mule that Indy got was the first one I had seen there in the 3 auctions we've been to. There were also a couple or gorgeous black Perch's too. This was by far the most diverse auction I have been to!


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

I have A feeling I know who's stud it is that is helping supply all the buckskins too...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

GreyRay, oh no.  There were a good number of them Friday, mostly in the probably 5-10 year old range.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I haven't bought any... yet. :wink:
But the last auction I went to, there was this little washed-out yellow horse that I wanted really bad. The owner (or dealer- he sounded like a dealer to me) claimed he was in his late teens, and I was shocked and appalled because this horse looked at least 30. But I'm inclined to believe that the dealer was correct about his age because I got the impression that the horse had had a really hard life and hadn't been well cared for. He was skinny, shaggy, dirty, and appeared to be broke to death. He was lead in, and a teenage girl vaulted onto him bareback, and the horse didn't even budge. The price kept going down, and no one bid. Then the dealer stepped in and said, "Who'll take him if I _give_ him to you?" Then a young woman piped up and said she wanted him. She was well dressed and looked pretty clean-cut, so it kinda made me feel better and I hope she took good care of him. If my mother hadn't been there to stop me, I probably would have taken him myself, and I need another horse like I need a hole in the head. XD


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Indyhorse said:


> Amarea and I went again today, and brought two more home from Shipsy. Both kill pen horses, we'll see how they turn out. Yearling mule molly and 12 y.o. leopard appy mare. Also got to meet up with fellow HFer JenKzoo there - it was great meeting you Jen!
> 
> The two new kiddos:


Good lookin' horse and mule! 
I'm glad you guys aren't afraid to buy out of the kill pen. So many people I know don't wanna take the chance, but I always see good horses in there!
And how much did you pay for these guys?


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

$25 for Lola (the mule) and less than $300 for the Appy who, as it turns out, it very well broke! *YAY*


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Amarea said:


> $25 for Lola (the mule) and less than $300 for the Appy who, as it turns out, it very well broke! *YAY*


:shock: $25 for the molly?! Wow, that's awesome. 
That's great about the appy. Wonder why she was stuck in the kill pen...


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

I don't know... We are checking around to make sure she's not stolen. One of the horses she came with was pulled for being stolen. She was there with probably half a dozen or more horses from the same seller. They aren't from around here as none of them had their "winter woolies." Karma is well trained as most likely a hunter so we are just covering the bases to make sure she's not stolen because it just seems so odd for a horse with training like hers to be in a kill pen.

Oh and you should have seen the prices of the other horses going there. A beautiful blue roan colt sold for $10 as did several other babies under a year old. Donkeys went for around $20. Another Leopard Appy that had come with Karma sold for $200. A black Perch went for about $400 and these are all from the kill pen sales. We didn't watch the sales ring horses because we were done once we got these 2. The prices were lower this week than they were on October 22. 

We knew we were taking a gamble with Karma since she was in the kill pens but we really lucked out with her! And who knew I'd be an Appy person? LOL!


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Amarea said:


> I don't know... We are checking around to make sure she's not stolen. One of the horses she came with was pulled for being stolen. She was there with probably half a dozen or more horses from the same seller. They aren't from around here as none of them had their "winter woolies." Karma is well trained as most likely a hunter so we are just covering the bases to make sure she's not stolen because it just seems so odd for a horse with training like hers to be in a kill pen.
> 
> Oh and you should have seen the prices of the other horses going there. A beautiful blue roan colt sold for $10 as did several other babies under a year old. Donkeys went for around $20. Another Leopard Appy that had come with Karma sold for $200. A black Perch went for about $400 and these are all from the kill pen sales. We didn't watch the sales ring horses because we were done once we got these 2. The prices were lower this week than they were on October 22.
> 
> We knew we were taking a gamble with Karma since she was in the kill pens but we really lucked out with her! And who knew I'd be an Appy person? LOL!


Once my friend bought a palomino mare from Shipsy, and it turned out she came all the way from Kentucky and she was preggo. But she had eaten a certain type of grass down there that had screwed up the foal's development, and she was born premature and ended up having to be put down.  The mare turned out to be a great trail horse tho. 
It's a scary thought that people are stealing horses... I'm glad my mare has a brand at least.

Aw man, I better not hitch a ride with anyone who's hauling a trailer because I might bring a few home!  I can't afford anymore horses at the moment, I just gotta keep telling myself that... But if I find a cheap pygmy goat there, it's coming home with me! lol 

She looks like a sweet quiet mare, and I bet that mule will make an awesome trail horse er... mule. haha I know a few people who go **** hunting on their mules.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Amarea, the call back they did on that gelding a few before Karma was to check his brand, it ended up not matching the one they had the stolen report on. That's why the one trader guy that is always there was rubbing his hand back and forth on the horse's neck - to make sure the brand wasn't dyed. The description they had matched, but he didn't have the freeze brand they were looking for.

ETA: WTW, that was my introduction to mules, too, was a few coonhunters I know. I fell in love with mules, and have wanted one ever since. They were down in the Monticello area. Wonder if they are the same ones? lol


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Oh my bad. I thought they said he was stolen. I couldn't hear worth a crap in there!  

The goats are auctioned on Wednesdays WTWB but they had some adorable ones still there on Friday that were left over from the Wednesday auction! We couldn't resist a visit to their pen


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Amarea, don't remind me :-x I'm lucky those goats didn't end up on the trailer too! :lol:


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

I would have GLADLY helped you load those little Lamanchas  Perhaps a Wednesday trip is in order? ****


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I think it would be too much of a temptation if one of them was actually IN milk, unlike poor Singsong and her 3 squirts a day lol


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

****!!!!!! I have to agree there! The poor girl... She really is a sweetheart! Do you know what goats tend to sell for there?


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Indyhorse said:


> ETA: WTW, that was my introduction to mules, too, was a few coonhunters I know. I fell in love with mules, and have wanted one ever since. They were down in the Monticello area. Wonder if they are the same ones? lol


The ones I know live in Rolling Prairie. They own 3 or 4 mules, and about a million **** hounds. lol 

Huh, I didn't know that about the goats. I do want to go to one of the exotic animal auctions one of these days. I was hoping to make to the draft sale in Topeka, but didn't get around to it. My farrier sold 4 of his Belgians there though, his foals sold for $2500 each. He said one Belgian he saw there went for $10,000!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

No idea! Never actually been to the livestock auction at all, but I have heard you can get some really nasty goat boogers brought home that will wipe out your whole herd - since I don't really have the facilities to QT the goats I'd better avoid it. Since I can't get goat lady to respond to me, though I found a buck here in Albion to breed Singsong to next heat - I'll email you the picture - he is LOVELY!


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Aww yay! That's awesome Indy! And I can't say I'm surprised she's not responding... UGH.

WTW, they have a more "exclusive" draft sale at Shipse too, I just don't know when. And they are never lacking for drafts at any given auction at Shipse, especially Belgians. There were 2 black Perch's at this one. One was kill pen, the other sale pen.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Amarea said:


> WTW, they have a more "exclusive" draft sale at Shipse too



I just looked on their website; it's December 3rd.


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

OMG - this made me sad  I'm so glad your mule and Karma have you, now! They are lucky and you are kind.


----------



## JennKzoo (Sep 23, 2010)

Amarea said:


> $25 for Lola (the mule) and less than $300 for the Appy who, as it turns out, it very well broke! *YAY*



Oh I am so happy to hear that. CONGRATS and now you and Indy don't have to work so hard :lol:


----------



## poultrygirl (Sep 11, 2010)

Amarea said:


> I don't know... We are checking around to make sure she's not stolen. One of the horses she came with was pulled for being stolen. She was there with probably half a dozen or more horses from the same seller. They aren't from around here as none of them had their "winter woolies." Karma is well trained as most likely a hunter so we are just covering the bases to make sure she's not stolen because it just seems so odd for a horse with training like hers to be in a kill pen.
> 
> Oh and you should have seen the prices of the other horses going there. A beautiful blue roan colt sold for $10 as did several other babies under a year old. Donkeys went for around $20. Another Leopard Appy that had come with Karma sold for $200. A black Perch went for about $400 and these are all from the kill pen sales. We didn't watch the sales ring horses because we were done once we got these 2. The prices were lower this week than they were on October 22.
> 
> We knew we were taking a gamble with Karma since she was in the kill pens but we really lucked out with her! And who knew I'd be an Appy person? LOL!


 YAY! You are a lucky person :lol: I wish I could find something that cheap, that pretty and well trained :-x haha. Congrats! And Karma--what a cool name for her. Seems like she's living up to it: your good deed of giving her a home as come back around as a good horse with sensible training! :wink:


----------



## JennKzoo (Sep 23, 2010)

poultrygirl said:


> YAY! You are a lucky person :lol: I wish I could find something that cheap, that pretty and well trained :-x haha. Congrats! And Karma--what a cool name for her. Seems like she's living up to it: your good deed of giving her a home as come back around as a good horse with sensible training! :wink:


Poultry, look at the other thread I just posted a mare for you.


----------



## amschrader87 (Oct 30, 2010)

We bought a horse that came from an auction. Kind of sucks cause you have no idea whats happened to the horse. we thought he was lame because he was barefoot well needless to say its not its his tendon. So the vet thought then she came out the other day and is now saying that it could be and old surgery in his pastern, because she feels a scar there. Ugh... Its sad because he's a QH so he's so sweet and we bought him for my two nieces for christmas. Hopefully he will be ridable when he heals but we might end up having to do xrays or sonogram..


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

My husbad scored again!!!!!!!!!! he bought a 17 month old filly out of hank olena do and miss lenora doc for $30 bucks....the blood lines on this filly are amazing. this is the second horse that we have bought this year from a auction.


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

The very first auction I went to was with a friend. I was 14, and she got this mare in exchange for a horse she bid on. The horse she actually bought was a black baldface colt, probably a little over a year old, and he kicked her when she went to get him from the pen. A couple guys offered to trade her this puny, furry, tick-infested paint mare in exchange for the colt. And now we have Naomi!  PS, she paid $300 I think.


----------



## poultrygirl (Sep 11, 2010)

Naomi is gorgeous.
And sad news...Looks like I won't be leaving the state for thanksgiving, so no shipshe auction attendance for me :'(
Let me know if you see any arabs/arabs crosses tho. I'm curious what will be there.


----------



## Althena (Sep 15, 2010)

Ok, for those that do make it to the sale... I will be there with a halflinger and a grade liver chestnut for horses and three women for humans. Here is an old pic of me and the other younger lady that will be with me. Hope to see some of you there. Sorry that we have to miss you PoultryGirl  It would have been nice.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I'll be there, heading out right now. I'll be wearing a brown coat and I have blonde hair that will be in a ponytail. I'm tall - 5'9". I'll have my young son with me. I'll watch for you, Althena! I'll find a picture of me....


----------

